# Cutting Galvanized Pipe



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Please explain what tin shears are. I need to cut some 3/4" galvanized pipe and am not sure what to use. I thought that galvanized was harder to cut than using shears, or is it a special tool?? I know how to cut copper and have a sawsall with metal blade (but wondering how to get a smooth cut with the sawsall). I need this for a closet pole. I did a built-in closet for one of my clients and used 1 1/4" curtain rods for the poles (because they looked good) but ended up not being strong enough. She has sooooo many clothes stuffed into a small closet that the rod broke. I felt that metal would hold up to her stuffing. I am also concerned about the sockets (round plastic with one screw in the middle going into MDF).

Any suggestions?????????????????? I do know this is not totally a plumbing issue but am hoping for help. Please direct me if I need to post this to another heading.

Thanks
Mickey

(I posted this in HVAC by mistake, please forgive me, I feel this is a plumbing issue):whistling2:


----------



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

The tin shears I'm familiar with wouldn't do it. They're for sheet metal. Since you're just doing one or two cuts, I'd use a hacksaw or a pipecutter.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipe_cutter


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I know what tin snips are. I did a search and found a thread about cutting galvanized pipe. This post started as a reply on a HVAC post and I felt that plumbers would know better and I need to know for finishing a job tomorrow. I need to know how to do a smooth cut on galvanized and a hacksaw may not be the best route.


----------



## tomknox (Oct 13, 2010)

I just cut a 1 1/2 inch gal pipe with a saws all and a irwin metal blade(from lowe's 2.69 maybe), cut like butter actually!! Use a file to smooth...hacksaw would be more elbow grease!


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

The depot will cut it any length you want.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Okayuh! I'll ask it here too.

How long does this closet pole have to be?


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Sawsall with a metal cutting blade. One inch pipe would be better.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Did you read the post I made in the other thread?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You can cut the galvanized pipe with a chop saw using a metal cut off wheel. We do it all the time. If you also want the pipe to hold and not pull out of the MDF then go to home depot and have the ends of the pipe threaded and get yourself some threaded flanges something like this and put a washer on the backside to match your screw holes nut and bolt together and your good to go.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

The floor flange is iffy sometimes. A lot of contractors wont put a stud in the middle of the wall.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Master of Cold said:


> The floor flange is iffy sometimes. A lot of contractors wont put a stud in the middle of the wall.


Yeah but she is the one who built the closet. I also said apply washers on the back side with nut and bolt.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

I think she is a decorater, not a builder.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Could be but she will find a solution that will work for her with the help from us. :wink:


----------



## Johnboy555 (Dec 30, 2007)

Somebody's putting WAY too much time thinking about this...

If you're mounting this pole "wall to wall" the ends don't have to be perfect, they are hidden by the "holders". Cut it to size with the "Sawzall" and a touch of the file to remove the sharp edges.

I would use the metal "rod hangers" and drill and install a screw into the bottom of the pipe, through the holder, so it doesn't turn.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Yea, don't thing about it just do it..Geesh, that's how we got here today. How do you suppose shi is going to stick the external diameter of that pipe into the threaded dimension of that flange?? Don't spend too much time thinking about it. Its not going to happen.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

There are some great suggestions here. Gives me lots of food for thought. In this closet I have three rods which are about 37 inches or so. Small closet and the client needed more hanging space so I put MDF in the middle and one side is now double hanging with two rods and the other side the rod is at regular height. When doing the install I put in 1x4 cleats to support shelves and the pole sockets. I usually do over kill so I know the cleats are in very well with 3" drywall screws into studs on the walls with atleast 3 per board. Since the rods were so short I did not use center supports. The only sockets I am concerned about are the ones going into the MDF center divider. Who knew you could get so many clothes and weight in such a small area. I may be a decorator but I have carpentry skills and was involved in a small remodeling company so I also understand construction somewhat:wink:.

I totally appreciate all the help posted here. I am sure I will come up with a solution.

Thanks


----------



## Johnboy555 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi...
If the rods are just 3 feet long there's no need for iron pipe. A regular 1 1/4" wooden clothes pole will do just fine. I would still recommend using the metal supports at the ends. These usually have holes for 3 nails, but I usually use small screws. For the MDF I would use screws and predrill the holes just smaller than the screws. For the sidewall cleats I always use a glue and a couple screws or finishing nails. A good adhesive that I've found lately is one called Power Grab. I've even used it for some trim without nails, and it works great.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I suggest using a tubing cutter---The cut will be perfect and makes no mess---and the tool will fit into your pocket.

Buy a decent quality one as the real cheap ones fail early in life.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Not sure if galvanized pipe is the best choice. I expect you will paint it (make sure you use a primer intended for galvanized steel) , but the paint is going to scrach off before too long. 
I agree with Johnboy that for 37 inches long, a wood rod should do. Or you might want to step up to stainless steel. If you have a Metals Supermarket near you, they will get you stainless steel tubing cut to exactly the size you want. Its not going to be very shiny --- you would need to pollish it yourself.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

SPS-1 said:


> Not sure if galvanized pipe is the best choice. I expect you will paint it (make sure you use a primer intended for galvanized steel) , but the paint is going to scrach off before too long.
> I agree with Johnboy that for 37 inches long, a wood rod should do. Or you might want to step up to stainless steel. If you have a Metals Supermarket near you, they will get you stainless steel tubing cut to exactly the size you want. Its not going to be very shiny --- you would need to pollish it yourself.



Nice heavy rods---chrome or brushed are available at the Home Depot in the closet outfitting section----


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Since I made a mistake using a decorative curtain rod, not as strong as a regular closet pole, the client feels she wants metal (will not paint it, that makes no sense, with so many hangers who could even see the metal:wink. The reason I did not use the regular closet pole brackets (the triangle type you screw to the wall) was they look terrible, needed an extra cleat, take up hanging space and the house is plaster and lathe, a bit more difficut for me to work with and who knows if there would have been a stud in the middle across from the doorway so as to have easy access to both sides. 

I have a garage FULL of anything I might need, pipe, threaded sockets for it, big washers etc. Since I am not buying the pipe new, not sure if HD will cut it for me (but there is an advantage to being a woman in paint stained clothes when I shop there:whistling2. I just have to dig now.

Thanks to you all I have good ammunitin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mickey
www.picturetrail.com/mickey51


----------



## adam.hugh (Jul 2, 2017)

If you still need to know some methods to cut galvanized pipe, You can find some methods to do this job in this article. Maybe it is useful for you.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

adam.hugh said:


> If you still need to know some methods to cut galvanized pipe, You can find some methods to do this job in this article. Maybe it is useful for you.


Somehow, a picture of a cordless grinder with a cord damages your credibility. Same with showing a cut-off wheel with a finger almost touching the wheel.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

As far as I know the most basic of all tools to cut galvanized pipe so it looks professional has been omitted in this discussion and the name Rigid has probably been around for about a hundred years.


----------



## adam.hugh (Jul 2, 2017)

fireguy said:


> Somehow, a picture of a cordless grinder with a cord damages your credibility. Same with showing a cut-off wheel with a finger almost touching the wheel.


Thank for your reply.
Safety is first in my job.
Thank again.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Use the sawzall with a metal-cutting blade to cut the pipe. Instead of the plastic sockets, look for similar design metal ones. Snap plastic shower rod liners around the pipe so it looks finished.

You should either find studs in the wall for the sockets, or put up a cleat the full depth of the closet, find the studs and attach the cleat to them, then place the socket wherever you need it on the cleat. For the cleat use pine 1"x4".


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

08-13-2011, 02:30 PM 

I gotta get in the habit of looking at the original post date.


----------

